# Am I only one who doesn't see an entertainemnt board or an off topic forum?



## Kurlee (Jul 19, 2007)

Is it jus me or did something bad happen?


----------



## HoneyDew (Jul 19, 2007)

They are upgrading the site...

Mods you guys might want to post a note on this one!


----------



## RainbowCurls (Jul 19, 2007)

yes. 'upgrading' 

oh, fashion is also missing


----------



## cutiebe2 (Jul 19, 2007)

wow!!! I don't see it either!!!!
hmmmm...strange


----------



## monami (Jul 19, 2007)

i just submitted a ticket about that....they should post some type of notice


----------



## nadine1977canada (Jul 19, 2007)

Kurlee said:
			
		

> Is it jus me or did something bad happen?



I was wondering the same thing too! I was like oh my what happened?erplexed 

At one point I thought I was no longer a member of the forum... I freaked cause I paid for 2 year membership  

LMAO thank god its an update thing.


----------



## Kurlee (Jul 19, 2007)

oh ok thanks for ur quick responses! i was like man i drive home from work and all hell breaks loose in the forum. I thought something happend and they shut those two down.


----------



## Allandra (Jul 19, 2007)

Changes are currently being made to the forum. The boards will be restored shortly. 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/for...d.php?t=137077


----------

